# Skamania



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Is anyone fishing Skamania on the St. Joe now? If so, how is the action?


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

If they havent shown up yet it should be any day now. Now if we could get some hot weather to bunch them so they could be found .



Jward


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is slow and sporadic at best. Water temps are upper 60's.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Water hit 71 degrees so far today, with as dirty as it is, it will get warm fast...


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got a message this morning . A buddie called and said they got 3 and lost 3 skams somewhere in Berrien Springs this morning . They were plunkin and dunkin from shore with spawn.


Jward


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

slow.......:lol:


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Frogpoopin said:


> slow.......:lol:


Just like the water temps never get that high on the Dow...


----------



## driftabugger (Jul 22, 2008)

KWB said:


> Just like the water temps never get that high on the Dow...


 
What the heck does that mean???????????????????????????????????


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

driftabugger said:


> What the heck does that mean???????????????????????????????????


He knows what it means...


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

:lol:


KWB said:


> Just like the water temps never get that high on the Dow...


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

jward said:


> If they havent shown up yet it should be any day now. Now if we could get some hot weather to bunch them so they could be found .
> 
> 
> 
> Jward


 
classic. absolutely classic. make sure you use a double yarn fly. nothing like bunched up skams in hot weather!!!! Go git er dun!


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

:16suspect Alright I'll ask , classic what ? Oh and you can keep your yarn.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

is this a type of trout you are talking about?? fall run???


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

bobo21 said:


> is this a type of trout you are talking about?? fall run???


 Skamaina are just a summer run strain of steelhead .


Jward


----------



## STEELCHASER5150 (Aug 23, 2006)

Great fun! Thank you Washington,(columbia,State of Wash. Fish & Game) for giving us the Skamania( Well i guess 2nd order thanks to IND., Then 3rd. to Mich.) for Planting them, best fight in town (LB. for LB.)...


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

so when will they be comming up the grand? past grand rapids? and is spawn the best for them? was fishing yesterday in the grand and had somthing that ran pretty good and got off but you never know, was using night crawlers. what do they look like how about a pic of one thanks.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bobo21 said:


> so when will they be comming up the grand? past grand rapids? and is spawn the best for them? was fishing yesterday in the grand and had somthing that ran pretty good and got off but you never know, was using night crawlers. what do they look like how about a pic of one thanks.


They really don't run the Grand in numbers. Sure there are strays here and there, but not many. Only 2 streams in MI recieve plants. The St Joe and Big Manistee. Besides that you normally have to really work for them, if they are even there.


----------



## Slow Cheetah (Jul 25, 2009)

quest32a said:


> They really don't run the Grand in numbers. Sure there are strays here and there, but not many. Only 2 streams in MI recieve plants. The St Joe and Big Manistee. Besides that you normally have to really work for them, if they are even there.


You just gotta put your time in boy, it will come together.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

If we ever get some normal summer weather (read HOT ) . I will work small stream mouths . They will tend to congragate on the downriver side just where the temp breaks. Some days inline spinners like Oslos do ok or you might try spoons in orange gold or black. Its been my experience that slower is better . Drift them along the temp breaks moving them just fast enough to keep the blades spinning. You might try dragging cranks around for them but like quest said you will work for them. Good luck I hope this helps.


Jward


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. I didn't expect this thread to take off. I read that anything orange is good. I have some orange crank baits and some orange artificial shrimp, about 3" long, left over from a trip to Florida. I wonder if they would work under a float and jigged. I would bring some frozen shrimp. What size works best? Is it best to try to find them frozen whole or are the cleaned shrimp fine? I don't know if they even freeze them whole. I can bring some orange spawn bags. What would you guys say is the single best Skam bait? I would be going to Berrien Springs. I've never been there before. Is there plenty of shore access? I have a 12 ft boat, but I doubt if it would help, since I don't know the river at all.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Slow Cheetah said:


> You just gotta put your time in boy, it will come together.


Wish it would have came together today, but we had stale fish


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

STEELCHASER5150 said:


> Great fun! Thank you Washington,(columbia,State of Wash. Fish & Game) for giving us the Skamania( Well i guess 2nd order thanks to IND., Then 3rd. to Mich.) for Planting them, best fight in town (LB. for LB.)...


AND, they are pretty dog-gone-tasty too



Martin


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

They are pretty fish but smoked like that is when they look the best. Yummy


----------



## STEELCHASER5150 (Aug 23, 2006)

martin1950 said:


> AND, they are pretty dog-gone-tasty too
> 
> 
> 
> Martin


 Looks Good Martin, Have only been Pier Fishing a few times, weather and water temp. have'nt been very coopertive.


----------

